# Mk2\3 Air Lift rear kit install problem



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all! 

Air Lift rear kit 

I have questions:

1. What to do with the rear frame? Installation instructions recommend doing cutout area stand attachment to the shock.











2*.GENERAL*
Fits on my MK2. Install new upperer mounts as recommended by manual. *VERY short* stem of shocke! *Not enough* Thread!











Thank you!


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Can you post a picture of your rears? Almost sounds like the struts may be blown. As for the cutout, I haven't done this yet, but have been looking at it and thinking a lot about it. Makes the most sense to me that you'd be trimming the lower strut mount toward the back of the car, so as the beam travels up, you're allowing the strut room to flex backward. If that makes sense.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you guys elaborate on this rear beam cut out? I installed air 3 times on my first Gti and never made an cuts on my rear beam, so I would be interested to see what the instructions are saying. If possible maybe post a screen shot of the instructions?


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

bagged_hag said:


> Can you guys elaborate on this rear beam cut out? I installed air 3 times on my first Gti and never made an cuts on my rear beam, so I would be interested to see what the instructions are saying. If possible maybe post a screen shot of the instructions?





















Manual:
file:///C:/Users/%D0%A4%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B8/Downloads/ES_MN-733_75683%20(3).pdf


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

YNO WGN said:


> Can you post a picture of your rears? Almost sounds like the struts may be blown.


"BLOWN"?!

On the pressure 40 Psi









AirLift vs B4+H&R-35


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeees!
I'm do it!!!!
"Problem N2" no problem!


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

I did not need to do the cutout as suggested on my mk2. routed the lines in such a way so that was not an issue.


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you think that this cutout only for laying the line?


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

What do you mean by "laying the line?"


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

qcbtbx said:


> What do you mean by "laying the line?"


laying = installation 
Sorry for my English!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Cherry Fox said:


> laying = installation
> Sorry for my English!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


That cut out is for when you install them, yes. That way it won't rub in that location when airing out, but like I said I don't have that problem so I didn't have to make that cutout.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

